# Flat boxes on metal bead



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Is it possible to use flat boxe on metal bead or only plastic or vinyl ? If so , how much thin the mud must be , do you need beadboxers ? 

I never try it and i'm just curious !


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes you can, metal or vinyl. Heavier mud. If you can figure a way to fix the wheels so their solid it should be good enough to try it before you drop some loot on bead boxers. I use Blueline it has fixed wheels. We finish them coat by hand.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks P.A ! What do you mean by fixing the wheels solid ? ( that they won't move (roll on the bead )?


----------



## pjwooly (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep it is well possible.:thumbsup:
I use tapetechpower assist boxes and wanted to try it on the job i'm doing at present.Had a heap of bulkheads to do and thort i'd give it a go.

I did it standing directly under the box so you can keep the blade right on the edge of the bead,That way you dont get mud falling in you face.The wheels axle just rubs along the bead if you dont apply too much pressure it wont grab or damage the bead..and have your box on a fine setting.
I only used them to finish coat though!:thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I meant the axle pivot. I'm not sure but I think thats what the bead boxers do, as well as provide a place to ride on the bead.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I meant the axle pivot. I'm not sure but I think thats what the bead boxers do, as well as provide a place to ride on the bead.


Take the wheels off completly?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I ran my columbia's on steel beads and they worked just fine without bead boxers or anything on them
Keep it tight though. If you try and run them like you would your flats it's going to be loaded right up. I'd tighten your tension one or two notches depending.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Well PT , you got yourself another video on your list !


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Well PT , you got yourself another video on your list !


I'm pretty sure that one was already on my list...I'm way behind in videos....I need to catch up. Have too many to do..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

yep Machineman









they run good, take a swing slowly at first then when you get the hang of her you might be faster than a Mare...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I meant the axle pivot. I'm not sure but I think thats what the bead boxers do, as well as provide a place to ride on the bead.


 Couldn't you just take the wheel assembly off? 
Would that work?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> Take the wheels off completly?


If you do that you'd have to hold the brake so the box doesn't rub the wall. If you had to run it twice the box would scrape the mud off the wall. Maybe with you closet monster handle it would work.
I'd try cutting little wood L shaped blocks and wedge them between the box and the axle.:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> If you do that you'd have to hold the brake so the box doesn't rub the wall. If you had to run it twice the box would scrape the mud off the wall.


When I box bead - usually paper faced metal - I use the brake to lock the wheels out and keep the back axle from touching the bead. That way all the force is directed to the front of the box to get the mud out. Less push needed on the box that way. And it's the back axle that can/will tear the paper on paper faced metal bead, not the box's blade.

When I do have to run over things again, I just keep the box locked out and wheels off the wall, to keep the back of the box out of the mud.

With the angle of the handle changing as the mud comes out of the box, you do have to stop and reset as you go, though. With practice, it comes pretty easy.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I meant the axle pivot. I'm not sure but I think thats what the bead boxers do, as well as provide a place to ride on the bead.


Bead boxers don't make the axle solid. They do give something for the axle to ride on the bead, though, and protect the paper on paper faced metal bead from being torn by the axle, when the axle is allowed to ride on the bead.

I'm thinking that a slight rounding with a file of the one side of the axle - the backside - would keep the axle from digging into the paper. Doing a small area beside the wheel - a file width - should be enough.
One might have to watch a bit that the metal making up the wheels - or washers alongside the wheels - don't catch and dig into the paper. Maybe filing off a bit any edge on those as well could be an idea.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> If you do that you'd have to hold the brake so the box doesn't rub the wall. If you had to run it twice the box would scrape the mud off the wall. Maybe with you closet monster handle it would work.
> I'd try cutting little wood L shaped blocks and wedge them between the box and the axle.:yes:


 Thanks:thumbsup:..sorry for asking the same question twice.


----------

